# Electrician falls from skyscraper



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

http://ktla.com/2016/03/17/construction-worker-dies-after-falling-from-wilshire-grand-center-landing-on-passing-car-in-downtown-la/
"Not work related"????


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

That is terrible.

"...and had removed his hard hat before falling 53 floors." -as if a hard hat made one iota of difference in this accident.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Prayers for his family and friends on their loss.

As for not work related, if he wasn't working up there maybe he wanted to fell the ride. We may never know.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

The guy was 2 days on the job, no harness, no hard hat etc...
Smells like a lawsuit incoming. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like he jumped.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like suicide to me.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Probably another selfie fail, he was not allowed past the 3rd floor and knew it and up there would make for a great instagram shot. Sad to see someone lose their life no matter what the cause or reason was.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

B-Nabs said:


> That is terrible.
> 
> "...and had removed his hard hat before falling 53 floors." -as if a hard hat made one iota of difference in this accident.


Here were I work that hard hat makes a difference as far as the bosses are concerned. 
If I fell 800' and didn't have the lid strapped on my head, the suspension would quickly follow the funeral.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

F the lid, where was his harness? Was that a local 11 job?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I bet their 'safety first' sign is the biggest around......~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

joebanana said:


> F the lid, where was his harness? Was that a local 11 job?


I would hope that no one sent the new guy up to change the flashing light on top. 
Second day on the job sounds real fishy.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I would hope that no one sent the new guy up to change the flashing light on top.
> Second day on the job sounds real fishy.


I was referring to the hard hat. I understand that he wasn't supposed to be above the 3rd floor. CAL-OSHA requires guards at all openings above grade, and a harness if your within 10 feet of any opening. Sounds like he really didn't like his job. What I wonder is, who should have been, but wasn't watching him? (new guy and all) Tragic.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

joebanana said:


> I was referring to the hard hat. I understand that he wasn't supposed to be above the 3rd floor. CAL-OSHA requires guards at all openings above grade, and a harness if your within 10 feet of any opening. Sounds like he really didn't like his job. What I wonder is, who should have been, but wasn't watching him? (new guy and all) Tragic.


I agree about who should have been watching him. 
The rest of what I read seemed like the company is trying cover their ass.. They claimed all PPE was used on site, except for the guys hard hat.. 
It is very tragic that he fell..


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not to belittle anything here, but being the conspiracy theory guy, was he pushed?


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok, this thread is playing out exactly as I was hoping. I read it this morning, but didn't want to reply, knowing I would be working at the top of an elevator shaft 5 floors up without a harness. The car was on the 4th floor, and I felt confident in the brakes.

I did get a workout of my sphincter muscles. The trusty Werner orange extension ladder probably has some more sweat drops on it, but the heat detectors are good to go.

I am not a fan of heights and am not sure what was going through this guy's head when he plummeted to his death. I do know the construction industry is safer than it has ever been. I got a kick out of the hard hat thing too, but I generally don't "learn" things from Fox News.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nbb said:


> Ok, this thread is playing out exactly as I was hoping. I read it this morning, but didn't want to reply, knowing I would be working at the top of an elevator shaft 5 floors up without a harness. The car was on the 4th floor, and I felt confident in the brakes.
> 
> I did get a workout of my sphincter muscles. The trusty Werner orange extension ladder probably has some more sweat drops on it, but the heat detectors are good to go.
> 
> I am not a fan of heights and am not sure what was going through this guy's head when he plummeted to his death. I do know the construction industry is safer than it has ever been. I got a kick out of the hard hat thing too, but I generally don't "learn" things from Fox News.


When I work atop an elevator car I wear a full harness with a retractable lanyard. I secure it to a chain wrapped around and padlocked to the cars top support beam. 
Just make sure the chain and lock are hardened steel.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

A death like this is the reason I don't have the stomach for being an EMT.


----------

